# Bald Eagles



## cagnes

Went on a swamp tour over the weekend & was so excited to be able to get a few eagle pics. Just wanted to share...

The nest... not sure if the eggs were hatched yet, we couldn't spot any babies.









mom & dad


----------



## drenee

Here's a link to an Eagle cam in WV.
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx
deb


----------



## Dana

Magnificent birds!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ak rain

you got a nice gift, good photos
sylvia


----------



## pomlover2586

WOW Great photos! What amazing creatures they are!


----------



## 911jason

Beautiful pictures!!! I made a screensaver out of one for you... =)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> Here's a link to an Eagle cam in WV.
> http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx
> deb


Oh my goodness! I CANNOT watch this all day long!


----------



## drenee

I watched it most of the day yesterday and the day before, and I've been on for quite a while this morning.  You can hear the birds singing and you can almost pretend it's spring.
deb


----------



## drenee

The parents exchange places throughout the day.  It's so funny because they each like the nest a different way.  So when they switch, they spend the first hour reworking the nest to fit their comfort.  And about once an hour you can get a peek at the eggs when they're turning them. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Me too, Cobbie, sound up.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oh no!  I'll never get anything done again!
I've been telling my whole family about this site!


----------



## drenee

Same here, Carol.  I've watched for hours again today.
deb


----------



## loonlover

cagnes said:


> Went on a swamp tour over the weekend & was so excited to be able to get a few eagle pics. Just wanted to share...


Lovely pictures.



drenee said:


> Here's a link to an Eagle cam in WV.
> http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx
> deb


I've been spending too much time watching this also. If I am doing something besides just staring at the screen, I quickly check the EagleCam to see what might be happening if I hear a different noise. It is also nice to hear the sounds of other birds. I have seen eagles nests from the ground before, so it is really fascinating to watch from above.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> Same here, Carol. I've watched for hours again today.
> deb


At least I'm not alone! 
got a little bit of vertigo when the wind picked up!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> The parents exchange places throughout the day. It's so funny because they each like the nest a different way. So when they switch, they spend the first hour reworking the nest to fit their comfort. And about once an hour you can get a peek at the eggs when they're turning them.
> deb


Drenee - how often do they switch? and how often do they eat? Yesterday morning when I first turned it on, one of them was eating - I didn't even know there was an egg!


----------



## drenee

I've only seen them bring food in once.  I've watched them switch off four or five times this week.  
If you scroll down the page you can read about how the eggs came about.  It's very interesting.
I have to enlarge the page in order to actually see the eggs.  I've only seen one egg twice.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

She just turned the egg.
I wonder if both parents sleep in the nest at night.
I think I missed the "changing of the guard" earlier this morning.


----------



## drenee

I watched the egg turn also.  I was talking to my BFF on the phone and made her hush while I watched it.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> I watched the egg turn also. I was talking to my BFF on the phone and made her hush while I watched it.
> deb


LOL


----------



## akagriff

Thanks for the link and the pictures.  My son and I went on a hike last summer and watched the bald eagles along the Minnesota River.  We can also see them circling above our house also.  It's just so breathtaking to watch them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

She just turned it again.


----------



## drenee

I missed it this time.  Darn.
deb


----------



## drenee

They are both there right now.  And one is eating something.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> They are both there right now. And one is eating something.
> deb


RATS! I had to run DD to school and I missed it! (she's going to French camp for the weekend)
But at 7:37pm ET they swapped spots. Do they hunt in the dark?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

She's sleeping now.  OMGoodness, I hope DH never finds out how much time I spent watching this today!


----------



## drenee

There is a new update on the site. It seems the experts think only one of the eggs is now viable. 
They are thinking the current egg should hatch somewhere around March 21. I'll still be off work. Woo hoo.
Here's the link for those who do not want to go back through the thread and find it.
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx
If the box with the video comes up black, just klick on the play button and it will start.

Carol, I don't know if they hunt at night. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Deb,
I'm on west coast time, so they have been up and going for awhile before I turn it on.


----------



## drenee

Both parents are on the nest this morning.  One is sitting and the other is building up the nest.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I missed it.
Deb, are you on east coast time?


----------



## drenee

I am on East Coast time, Carol.  They were very active about 7:30 to about 9:00 EST this morning.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Now the camera doesn't load.  It's just a black screen.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The camera is back on for me!   Don't know if it was my computer or not.


----------



## drenee

It was off this morning.  Thank you for letting me know.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Carol Hanrahan said:


> The camera is back on for me!  Don't know if it was my computer or not.


Thanks for the update. It wasn't working the last time I had checked this morning.


----------



## cagnes

911jason, thanks for the screensaver!

The eagle cam is fascinating, can't wait to watch when the eggs hatch!

My dh & I went to one of the eagle nests this weekend. It took us awhile to find it, since I didn't remember exactly which canal it was located in. We spotted 3 eagles flying over the canals but they weren't around the nest at while we were there. I was hoping to get better pics, but was only able to get a couple flying shots. I did get a few pics of white ibis, anhinga, white pelicans, common moorhen & a humongous alligator.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

At 7:40pm ET, they switched.  Other than that, I missed any activity today.....
(Heard geese fly by)


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

At 11pm ET, she turned the egg again.  I guess she doesn't sleep through the night!


----------



## telracs

not bald, but eagles, nonetheless.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Cool pics.  Is that a Golden Eagle?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

At 11:05am ET, he brought her a fish.  she ate it, the egg was getting cold!  she ate the fish in about 10 minutes, then flew away, and not 10 seconds later, the male flew in to set on the egg.


----------



## drenee

I can't seem to log onto the site this morning.
deb

edit: After trying 8 or 10 times it finally brought up the link.


----------



## loonlover

I had trouble accessing this morning also.  It did come up in time for me to be able to watch her eat most of the fish before she flew off and he arrived.


----------



## drenee

Okay, how do you know who is the male and who is the female?
deb


----------



## loonlover

I don't.  I was just copying how Carol phrased it.


----------



## kevindorsey

Beatiful authorative creatures


----------



## telracs

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Cool pics. Is that a Golden Eagle?


I believe so. The picture is from my Australian trip.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> Okay, how do you know who is the male and who is the female?
> deb


They said the female was the bigger of the two. But the camera lens makes it difficult to ascertain which is bigger. So, it was only a guess....


----------



## drenee

Okay, Carol.  Thank you.  DF and I were discussing the male/female issue this morning and asked me if I could tell, to which I replied no.  I was hoping you might have some knowledge to impart.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

At 10:50am ET they switched.  The one closest to the camera always looks like the biggest to me.
Today I hear more songbirds.  A dog barking, a motor running, some faint voices, and a train in the distance.  It sure got noisy!  I liked it better when it was so quiet!


----------



## drenee

I love hearing the birds without opening a window.  
At least there's no buzz on the microphone today.  The last few days the buzz has been quite bad.
I did get to see them switch this morning.  And I agree, the one closest to the camera always seems the biggest.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

At 9:45pm ET they switched.  I haven't watched much at night, since I assumed nothing would go on.  Sat. they are s'posed to get heavy rain - it will be interesting to see how they handle that.


----------



## loonlover

I've been spending way too much time watching the eagles, but it paid off tonight.  I was looking for this thread to state they had just switched.  This is the first time I saw the one land and the other take off.  Always before both were on the nest when I started watching.  Having observed an eagle's nest from the ground I am really enjoying seeing it from above.


----------



## drenee

The parent that is on the nest now seems to be holding their wings out instead of tucked under.
I'm assuming that's because of the rain.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

They are predicting alot of rain in this storm.  I've been worried about the egg!  On the news last night, they said there will be so much rain, that if it had been snow, it would have been 40-60 inches!
deb, are you going to get hit with all that rain too?


----------



## drenee

We are going to get some of the rain.  I don't believe we're supposed to have too much more than an 
inch in my area, Northern Panhandle.  
I noticed day before yesterday that one of the parents seemed to be burrowing the egg deeper.  
I read the new update on the site and it talks about the eagles "tenting" the egg.  Very interesting.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

BTW, deb, isn't today your last day for radiation?  Are you celebrating on a different thread?


----------



## drenee

It was supposed to be my last day, but there are no treatments today.  Training for the doctors and techs.  
So my last day is Monday.  
Thank you for remembering.  So my celebration will be Monday.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Then we'll celebrate Monday! 
How close are you to the eagle's nest?
I 'm listening to the rain - it's so peaceful....


----------



## drenee

I'm in Weirton.  About 30 minutes east of Pittsburgh.  
Shepardstown is about 75 miles from D.C. in the Eastern Panhandle of WV.  
About a four hour drive.
deb


----------



## drenee

Is anyone else hearing those sounds coming out of that eagle?  
Scared the bejebbers out of me.
deb


----------



## drenee

The wind is really blowing this morning, making the nest or the camera move, not sure which, but it's really messing with my head.  Making me dizzy.  
I read on the site that they expect the egg to hatch around the 21st.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I can't wait for the egg to hatch!  Just think of all the goings on then!
Deb, I now know more about WV geography than ever before!  Such as the difference between the northern panhandle, where you are, and the eastern panhandle, where the nest is.  It must be a very beautiful state!
I don't hear too much wind now - has it died down from earlier this morning?


----------



## drenee

Oh yes, it's completely died down.  It was really whipping earlier.  
I have to agree that WV is very beautiful.  I try to go camping and quad riding
in the mountains at least once each year.  DF and I don't normally go on all
of the long rides with the other campers.  I like to go to the top of a mountain
and just gaze.  I love the mountains.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Ugh.  That's a spider on the eagle cam tonight.  I saw him moving around.  And last night I couldn't figure out what that was - it blocked the whole view.  It's a spider.
Deb - I heard the two eagles squawking at each other tonight about 7:40pmET.  Then one flew away and now the other is on the nest.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The egg has been unattended now for about 20 minutes.  
I wonder if that's bad.


----------



## loonlover

Carol Hanrahan said:


> The egg has been unattended now for about 20 minutes.
> I wonder if that's bad.


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## drenee

Same here.  I could not believe they left it alone for so long.  
I've been hearing them squak and then change places more often lately.  
In my head I was hearing the one on the nest say "can you please get over here; I need a break."  
I keep watching the updates to see if they address the fact that the egg has been left 
alone for periods of time.  
It's going to be an exciting week.  
We should probably trade phone numbers in case one of us isn't on when something starts to happen.
I'm very excited.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Maybe as the egg matures it can withstand longer periods of not being kept warm.  It seemed earlier, they would only let it be unprotected for a few seconds.  Just have to remind myself they probably know what they're doing.
I think exchanging ph. nos. would be a great idea.  We can PM each other.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Deb, Are you celebrating the end of radiation?  Yay!
I'll do a happy dance for you!


----------



## drenee

I am celebrating the end of my radiation. Last treatment this morning. 
Sent you a PM.
deb

And here's a link for those who might be wondering what we're watching all day long.
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## drenee

I can hear the spring peepers in the background.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

I just opened it back up and saw the spider starting to crawl down onto the camera lens.  Now you can't see the spider, but the movement I'm seeing may be the spinning of a web.


----------



## drenee

I was wondering if that blurriness on the top left corner might be a web.
deb


----------



## loonlover

After a spider was mentioned on here the other day, I decided that must be what was across the lens the other night.  Not that I know for sure, it just made sense.


----------



## loonlover

They just changed places.

I really should be doing something besides watching the eagles, but it is just so neat to be able to see how nature works.


----------



## drenee

Same here, loonlover.  
I can't seem to turn it off.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

So I didn't see the spider tonight.


----------



## drenee

I can't seem to log on to the site this morning.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Carol Hanrahan said:


> So I didn't see the spider tonight.


Lucky you. I didn't really enjoy that close a view of a spider.



drenee said:


> I can't seem to log on to the site this morning.
> deb


I haven't been able to get on either.


----------



## drenee

I was just able to get on, finally.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My DD has late start at school today.  so we all slept in! 
Just tuning in....
Hopefully 5 more days till we get an eaglet!
Deb - we need a counter!


----------



## drenee

Great idea, Carol.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

HAHA!  that's great, Deb!  I laughed when I saw you over on Dona's thread!


----------



## loca

Beatiful birds in Original picture.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Is anyone else getting impatient for the egg to hatch?


----------



## drenee

I was up at 4am watching the bird sleep.  I'm anxious.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Deb, I can't figure out what that structure is up in the left hand corner.  Any ideas?
Also, it says the temp is only 32.  Is it really that chilly there today?


----------



## loonlover

I'm getting a little anxious and also afraid I'll miss it.  We'll be at our son's in Texas this weekend so it would be kind of rude to spend too much time on eagle watch.  But I bet I do check it out more than once a day.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

My two college kids will be home on Spring Break,   so I don't know how much time I'll have to watch the nest.
Last night, about 7:40pm ET, I saw the spider.  first his little legs were up by the lens and he looked huge!  Then he climbed down the pole and he looked puny!


----------



## drenee

Carol, if I'm looking at the same thing you are I believe it's the side of a road. 
The lines look like rumble strips to me.  But that's just a guess.
It was chilly yesterday and this morning, but in the 60s during the day.

Carol, I have your cell number.  I can text you if something happens.  
Loonlover, I can do the same for you if you'd like.  I plan to have the computer 
on as much as possible both days.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Deb, I think texting would be the best for me, as DH thinks I'm a little wacky for following the eagles so much. 

I've been watching now for about 1/2 hr, and I swear I think I've heard two gunshots. Could that be? It's very disconcerting.
(OOOhhhhh, that could be the beginning of a good story......)

And as a little aside, since we're just egg-watching.... I told my brother about this site. He said there was a similar site down in Costa Rica for one of their most colorful birds, I forget its name. Anyway, two chicks hatched and were doing well, lots of people were watching their progress.


Spoiler



Then one day, a weasel climbed up into the nest and got them both - and the viewers saw that too.


----------



## loonlover

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Deb, I think texting would be the best for me, as DH thinks I'm a little wacky for following the eagles so much.
> 
> I've been watching now for about 1/2 hr, and I swear I think I've heard two gunshots. Could that be? It's very disconcerting.
> (OOOhhhhh, that could be the beginning of a good story......)


I too thought I heard a gunshot earlier this evening. I also watched one of the eagles consume a very large meal. I have no idea whether it was a fish or a mammal of some sort. I heard a squawk and by the time I was able to get to the computer, it was impossible to tell what was being eaten. Both eagles were still on the nest when I first started watching, but one flew away shortly. Once it was consumed, that eagle flew away from the nest. It wasn't long before one of them was back, but I don't know if it was the same one or not. I'd have loved to see the one arrive with the food. I still haven't been looking at the right time to see that.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Loonlover,
I wish I had seen them eat that meal.  I'm so bad about thinking that as soon as I turn away, something is going to happen......


----------



## drenee

My sound has not been working that well today, but I have heard shots in the background once before.
Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  People are always shooting guns.  
I'm putting your cell numbers into my phone.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

2 more days!  I wonder if the eagles are feeling anxious?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I think they're feeling restless.  They seem to be turning the egg more often.  Rearranging the nest.  Well, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I haven't seen them switch off today.


----------



## drenee

The sitting eagle has been acting very restless this afternoon.  
It now has it's wings spread out like it's raining, but it's not raining.
I'm excited.
deb


----------



## sem

It takes the chick a long time to peck its way out of the egg. While this is happening, there is noise coming from the egg - sometimes even peeps and the egg tends to move around on its own. The parents know what is coming and DO tend to get restless.


----------



## corkyb

How many eagles are in the nest right now?  It looks like I see two heads, but i can't tell.  Do you have a circle going round and round in the middle of your picture of the nest?
Paula


----------



## drenee

Yes, I have the circle also.  It's irritating.  I beleive it's a problem with the Outdoor Channel site.
There is one egg, and one parent currently on the nest.  I  have not seen them change places since
I've been online, about 3 hours.  
deb


----------



## sem

Yes, the dreaded "toilet flush" is on my screen. too. I believe it is a problem on their end. so far, one eagle on the nest. Not much happening.


----------



## sem

Yes, for me, it goes away and then it comes back - argh! Still worth watching though!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

who's watching today, besides me?  I was busy this morning - took DD to the San Juan Capistrano Swallows Day Parade - she was part of it.  Now back and glued to the eagle cam!


----------



## corkyb

I check in every now and then, but I can't just watch it.  I get bored when there is no activity.  I live for excitement, LOL.
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb

What color is the egg?  I can't tell if her back tail is up in the air and that is the white egg or if that is just the back tip of the eagle.
Paula ny


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The egg is white or whitish.  You can only see it when the parent gets off the nest and turns it.


----------



## corkyb

Wonder where Deb is today?  Wasn't she going to watch all weekend?  Hope everything is ok.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

I went shopping today with my BFF.  My mom was on eagle watch since I had an opportunity to get out for the day.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

Good for you getting out.  Your energy must be returning if you went shopping all day!
I was just a teensy worried when I didn't see you anywhere on here.  Glad all is well.
Paula


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Spider Legs!


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Paula.
My energy has returned very nicely.  
Although I think I overdid it the last 3 days.  
I slept in this morning.  

Any strange activity this morning?
deb


----------



## drenee

They just switched and I finally could see the egg.
deb


----------



## loonlover

The eagles just changed places,


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I slept in too.  
I haven't had any sound for the past few days.  Has anyone else?
She's "checked" the egg about 4 times in the last half hour!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What fun! I'm watching, too!

We live very near the Potomac River, just south of Washington, DC and have a lot of Bald Eagles around. Yesterday we were driving home and one was sitting in a tree hanging over the George Washington Parkway, about 30 feet above the road. We drove right under him/her in our topless car--good thing he didn't, um,


Spoiler



poop


 as we drove under!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

There are several eagle nests around here. A few of them are up on the signs over the highway. It's very cool to watch them, but this is much nicer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

She(?) just turned the egg, I think?  I got all excited that something was happening!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

She (it) has been very active this morning.  I just wish when they stood up they would move their head out of the way so I could see into the nest better.  
deb


----------



## drenee

I notice the parent pulling stuff out of the hole instead of adding to it today.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was just reading that the female does the majority of the incubation, but the male may assist.

And that it can take as much as a day for the hatchling to break out of the egg, and the adult does not assist.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Did anyone else just see her get up?  There was no egg under her, but I could not make out anything else.
errrrr.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't see it.  From the look of her, I'd say she's waiting for her mate to come back with lunch...she's looking around a bit and seems to be calling.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy, can you hear?  I haven't been able to hear anything for 3 days.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, but her mouth seemed to be opening and closing and her throat moving.  I know other raptors I've watched will start calling for the mate when they expect them to arrive with food.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I thought she was doing the same thing.  I miss being able to hear all of the sounds.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Geez, I keep craning my neck to try and see in there.  As though that's going to help!


----------



## drenee

LMAO, I've been doing the SAME thing.  I try to look around her every time she stands up. 
Everyone here is laughing at me.
deb


----------



## drenee

I SEEN IT.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

WHEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda1915

Amazing!  Thanks for sharing this amazing website!


----------



## drenee

Did you see the mom chewing up the food and trying to feed the baby
OMG, I've been sitting here since before noon today.  I'm so glad I was rewarded.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yes.  It wasn't obvious if the baby ate anything though.  Even so, that fish was wriggling when he brought it in.  It disappeared quickly!
I wonder what they will do this first night?  She seemed to doze off a couple of times - she's probably pretty tired.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I see it! I see it!


----------



## drenee

Isn't it awesome
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Truly awesome!
Rain/Thunder predicted for tomorrow!


----------



## drenee

The storms are not very far away now.  By midnight at least I would say.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

She's so cute when she seems to doze off!
I can't believe we got to see all of this!  My family thinks I'm wacko - I was so excited to see the baby! 
Chocolate cigars all around!


----------



## drenee

Everyone here at the lake has made fun of me all day, but when I yelled we have a baby they came running from everywhere.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

drenee said:


> Everyone here at the lake has made fun of me all day, but when I yelled we have a baby they came running from everywhere.
> deb


LOL!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

We need to think of a name!
If it storms tonight, we could call him/her Stormy!  
Other suggestions?  We could do a poll and vote!


----------



## drenee

I like that.  It has my vote.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Thunder might be a good name.
Lightning might be a good one too.  Not very original.  help me out here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aargh, I fell asleep and when I woke up my computer had restarted itself....just back on now.

Still haven't seen the baby...

Naming him/her will be harder than naming my Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

But I read that as k-beagle  

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I did too, Betsy.
deb


----------



## corkyb

I like Stormy


----------



## corkyb

I can't see the baby.  Wonder if it's a boy or girl?  Does she wrap him in her wings or something to keep him warm?  I guess I think it's a boy.


----------



## drenee

I think it was Betsy that said she tucks the baby under her wing.
No idea how or if we'll get to know the sex.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

I did get to see the eaglet earlier this evening.  I will be watching more after we get home tomorrow.


----------



## drenee

The circle thing has been moving for the last couple of days but we're still seeing live video, and sometimes my timer moves and sometimes it resets itself.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

They just switched and I saw the baby!  It was so much fun just to watch them switch, but then to see the little one; oh my!
Paula


----------



## drenee

Momma is feeding Stormy!
deb


----------



## corkyb

I watched her feed him.  Now she has hovered on him and gotten up about three different times to rearranged herself.  She must not like the way he is feeling.  The baby looks like he can't move really but his head bops constantly.  This is so neat. I am going to be glued to this thing now.
Paula


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just got here.  I saw Stormy for a little bit when Mama moved a little!  Still haven't seen him eat yet!


----------



## drenee

Stormy is holding his head up much better today than yesterday.  Yesterday it kept flopping all the way back down.
At least today he can hold it up for a bit longer.  
I don't know why I thought I'd be able to get something done once the baby was born.  Now I'm going to be glued here
until he flies from the nest.  
I wonder how long that takes.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Deb,
Once you go back to work, will you still be able to watch?  We NEED you on this thread!


----------



## drenee

LOL.  The first four days I will not be able to....but I've got my sister addicted to it, so she can watch and text me and I'll text you.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

This is way more exciting than watching the egg.  
Paula


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

It's just that I'm not getting much else done!


----------



## drenee

Same here, and I have A LOT to get done this week.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

She just fed Stormy again.  And the sound came back on.
Now I gotta go do something besides stick here glued to the 'puter!


----------



## drenee

Now I'm wondering if that little chirping is actually from Stormy.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Deb,
You took your ticker off. It was my boookmark, LOL.
Paula


----------



## drenee

Oh no, sorry, Corky.  
deb

I put a new link for you, Corky.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Deb.  It's quicker than going to my favorites as I am always on KB.  Having a nice cup of tea and watching this and browsing KB.  I don't think she is going to let Stormy out anytime soon with this wind blowing like it is.  Oh my God, did you hear that?  The baby just squawked!!!


----------



## corkyb

Oh maybe that was Momma that squawked.  It was really loud!  I wasn't watching as I was typing, LOL.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Parents are off the baby right now.


----------



## corkyb

What was that that Papa brought them to eat?  That was gross.  That is one reason I do not really like Eagles as they swoop down and steal small dogs like yorkies, of which I have one.  And I know a couple people this has happened to.  So sad.  Deb, did you read the Eagle facts on the page?  Ten to twelve weeks til fledgling flight.  And Eagles are 30 to 40 inches full grown with a wing span of 8 feet I think it said.  That's enormous.  
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, three more months of being addicted to this site?  
I've seen the parents eating fish, but I don't know what they've been feeding Stormy.
deb


----------



## sem

Finally got to see the baby! Mama was feeding "him". So cute!


----------



## corkyb

Check out the pictures of the little eaglets in this picture:
http://www.nhptv.org/NATUREWORKS/baldeagle.htm
Sooo cute
Paula


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Stormy just got fed again!


----------



## sem

Well, the parents switched places and Stormy just got fed and tucked in. I think Pop is on the nest now, at least he looked larger to us here. I have hooked all of my library staff and they all want me to call them whenever something is happening - we all agree that Stormy is a great name - will work with boy or girl!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Except they say the female is larger than the male.  I can't keep them straight!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

They fed Stormy AGAIN!  Although I'm not sure how much....


----------



## corkyb

I they are feeding him pretty often.  I love to watch that.  I also love the way they wiggle a certain way after they get in the hole.
Paula, really getting hooked now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Sleep tight, little Stormy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

He can hold his head up pretty good now!  He's so cute!


----------



## drenee

I'm wondering if they are building up the nest around so Stormy doesn't fall out.  I see they've added a few layers of larger sticks.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I saw one fussing with a big stick earlier.  You might be right, Deb


----------



## drenee

Did you see the whole fish?
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

No, I didn't.  Was it very big?  Isit all gone/eaten up now?  I think that might have been most of a squirrel they just brought.  It's hard to tell, since it's all black and white.


----------



## drenee

It's laying there, slightly to the right of the pole, perhaps an inch from it.  
I was thinking it looked like about half a fish, but it's so hard to really tell. 
Maybe it is a squirrel.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

I think what I saw yesterday was a squirrel or other 4 legged critter.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

The parents have built the nest up around the baby, and with the sun shining it's making it hard to see Stormy today.
deb


----------



## angelad

corkyb said:


> Check out the pictures of the little eaglets in this picture:
> http://www.nhptv.org/NATUREWORKS/baldeagle.htm
> Sooo cute
> Paula


Awww!


----------



## drenee

Stormy has been alone for five minutes.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

They're not covering Stormy so much anymore.  Just sitting by him in the nest.  I have missed when they bring food to the nest.
He's not so wobbly anymore!


----------



## drenee

I can tell a difference in his size also.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I heard the chick peeping as I walked back into the room (naturally I was taking care of laundry when the food arrived) so I had to stop and see what was going on.  Turned out to be a feeding session going on.  I watched until the adult settled back on the nest.


----------



## drenee

One parent just flew in with a fish, and the other parent is now feeding it to Stormy.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I did get to see the arrival of the fish this time.  Pretty neat.


----------



## drenee

I noticed an update on the site where they say they've changed some camera settings.  
The picture seems clearer to me.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Does Stormy ever come out of the hole?


----------



## drenee

It seems like the hole keeps getting deeper.  A couple days ago it was easier to 
see him.  I'm thinking they build it up around him so he doesn't hop out at any
point.  Just a guess.
deb


----------



## corkyb

Well, he hopped out.  Then she threw something over part of the hole.  Then she went and sat on him and started burrowing her head.  I thought for sure papa would be bringing food soon, but i didn't see it.  She sat way up out of site for a while too.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

You must have missed the food.  They had two fish on the side away from the camera.
Momma (I'm assuming) fed Stormy and then pulled one of the fish over to the side
nearer the camera and buried it in the nest.  The second fish, I think, is still laying 
near her.  
deb


----------



## corkyb

that nest must get pretty gross with dead fish buried all around.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I missed the two fishes.  Amazing she buried one - saved for later, I suppose.
I did see Stormy get fed just now.  He seemed hungry!


----------



## loonlover

Feeding time again.


----------



## corkyb

Unfortunately I think she built a new hole and filled in the old one a bit, and they are both more in the shadows now.
Paula


----------



## kindle zen

26 Mar 10 circa 6:00PM feeding time.

just found this thread and got this frame grab of little stormy being fed. poor quality pic but good enough to make out stormy. obviously they have a supply of fish scattered around the nest. it's going to be fun to track stormy's growth.


----------



## corkyb

He's starting to look more like the picture of the adorable eaglet that I sent last week.
Paula


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Kindle zen, that was a great idea to post that picture!  Grainy but still a great shot!  I'm amazed at how he grows everyday and gets more control of his movements!
Frustrating today with the camera problems.  I hope they don't disturb the eagles fixing this latest.


----------



## corkyb

Is the camera broken?


----------



## loonlover

Yes, the connection has been interrupted.  They are attempting to repair the feed.


----------



## corkyb

They're backkkkkk!!!
Yeah.
Paula


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I think the picture has improved.  I haven't seen Stormy in about 24 hrs now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

He just got fed again.  His appetite is increasing!  Also, he must be able to get all his moisture requirements from the meat, as he doesn't drink anything!


----------



## corkyb

He's getting big!  I saw him almost climb out of the hole, he held his head up high and I even saw him spread his wings once.  I didn't see any fish or animals arrive today though.
Paula


----------



## kindle zen

there's a big fish in the nest now but it's 11:30 pm and the family is sleeping.  i didn't know they could have a light on the nest for night viewing. evidently the light doesn't bother them.  maybe it's infrared.  looks like a big breakfast for the family tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

The latest food offering was a squirrel.  Whichever was sitting on the nest tore into it as soon as the other one flew off.  Do you suppose they get tired of fish?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I've been gone for 2 days. 
What have I missed?


----------



## drenee

The camera has a much clearer image.  
Yesterday we got a really good view of Stormy.  
He's getting so big.  Also yesterday they had an
entire fish and some other furry critter, but I 
couldn't make out what it was.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yes, I saw him finally!  He is much bigger!  And hungrier!  so windy today - it makes me cold just watching it blow.
I like the camera better too.


----------



## loonlover

It's been 5-10 minutes since I watched part of the squirrel being fed to Stormy.  The feeding must have lasted 7-8 minutes.  Then the adult moved a stick that was drug over the hole when it moved the squirrel to what I call the back of the nest.  The adult then settled back down over Stormy.  That's when I quit watching except for quick glimpses.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Action at the nest today.  One adult was off of Stormy, but he was still sleeping.  That adult was nibbling on something when the other adult arrived at the nest with a fish that was still alive.  He let it go and it flopped over onto Stormy.  The other adult grabbed it and pulled it away.  I think that woke Stormy up, finally.  The adult that brought the fish flew off and the other tore into it and fed Stormy for quite awhile.  Icky that it still was flopping when they began munching. 

Oh, and now every 10 minutes, a black box appears and asks you if you are still watching - how annoying!


----------



## drenee

Carol, thanks for posting.  I haven't been able to watch as much the last couple of days.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

Mr. Spider is back.  All I could see just now was part of the spider.  I guess my eagle watching is over for the day.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I saw Mr. Spider last night too.
This morning, Stormy was fed for about 13 minutes.  He uses his wings almost like arms, and pushes himself around with them.  I guess that strengthens them.  He almost fills the little hole he is in.  I expect him to crawl out any time - but then I worry how he will stay in the nest.  I'm sure the parents will keep an eye on him though.
Well, I just looked again, and he's basically out of that little hole, crawling right to the parent, who doesn't seemed concerned at all!


----------



## drenee

I noticed that also that Stormy was out of his "hole" this afternoon.  
He's growing up.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I've seen Stormy


Spoiler



poop


 three times now. He lowers his head, raises his rear end, and it shoots out rather far. I guess that keeps the center of the nest cleaner.

He just got fed again, and the parent is trying to settle him down for a nap, I think.


----------



## loonlover

We observed an eagle's nest from below when we vacationed in Minnesota.  Our impression, based on the way the eagles disappeared from sight after landing on the nest, was that the rim is built up higher than the center.  When we watched the one in Minnesota, you would see the birds perched on the edge of the nest, then they disappeared from view as they moved away from the edge.  Intinst and I had commented to each other previously that the camera view didn't give a very good impression of the depth the grass is below the rim.   It this is built like the one we saw, then Stormy should be safe moving around the nest.   The nest in Minnesota was built above a river as it flowed from one lake to another.  We used to stop the boat and gaze through binoculars at the nest if it looked like any of the eagles there.  Always enjoyed watching them - that makes the web cam even more enjoyable for us.

Stormy was being fed just a few minutes ago.   It looked like he was taking the food from the adult's beak instead of it being placed in his mouth now.


----------



## loonlover

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I've seen Stormy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> poop
> 
> 
> three times now. He lowers his head, raises his rear end, and it shoots out rather far. I guess that keeps the center of the nest cleaner.


I've been laughing to myself and saying he had projectile


Spoiler



pooping


.


----------



## drenee

Oh darn, I missed the


Spoiler



pooping


.
No court tomorrow, so I can be online more. 
deb


----------



## drenee

The parents have been working on building up the nest this morning.
deb


----------



## sem

Stormy is chowing down right now. Boy is s/he growing!


----------



## sem

Stormy crawled all the way across the nest and is trying to feed herself! I don't know how much success she is having!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I wondered how long before he would try to feed himself!
They have a new update too, if you scroll down the page a bit.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Where are the pictures of the baby eagles posted?  I couldn't find them earlier in this thread.


----------



## intinst

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Where are the pictures of the baby eagles posted? I couldn't find them earlier in this thread.


http://www.nhptv.org/NATUREWORKS/baldeagle.htm


----------



## kindle zen

2 Apr 10
stormy getting big. looks like he/she was trying to feed it's self on scraps nearby. sure does have a powerful "squirt" which must be natures way of keeping the nest clean. i like to check on the family during the nighttime hours too but that spider seems to like the camera lens.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Kindle zen, How do you get that picture?
The camera's down - like I have to tell any of you that!


----------



## kindle zen

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Kindle zen, How do you get that picture?
> The camera's down - like I have to tell any of you that!


Carol or anyone else interested, to do a screen capture like the above all you need to do is press the "print screen/ SysRg" key on your keyboard which on all the keyboards i've seen is somewhere along the very top row, right side of the keyboard. be sure to click the full screen button so the picture fills the screen first. when you press the print screen button it takes a "snap shot" of what ever is showing on your screen at the moment and "pastes" it to the computers "clipboard". open up a program like the built in windows "paint" program and press the "paste" button on the upper left hand corner for the windows 7 version or in XP click on "edit" then "paste" .this opens the screen capture in paint then you save as a jpeg and name it. note that everytime you press the print screen button it will replace the frame grab with the latest.

now we have to wait till the camera is fixed.
have fun


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Thanks Kindle zen.  That, along with many others, is a button I would have never thought to push......
I am so bummed the camera is still not working!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I don't know when the camera came back on, but Stormy looks bigger today!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Interesting, both parents were just feeding Stormy.  And it looks like he's trying to feed himself a little too!  
Something flew by overhead and got the attention of both parents.  They tracked it for quite a while, but I don't know what it was.

He's alone in the nest now sleeping.  One parent could be perched in the tree nearby and you just can't see.  Bald eagles have no natural enemies - I looked it up - so I guess Stormy is relatively safe!


----------



## drenee

I have only been able to watch Stormy for a couple minutes each day the last couple of days.  
My mom did tell me yesterday that it looks like he's starting to get feathers.  

This morning it looks like he's trying to climb out of his hole and look over the edge at the rest of the world.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I went away for the long weekend.  Stormy looks twice the size of when I saw him last!
The update says that even though he is alone in the nest, one parent is always perched close by.
I wonder if he is starting to feed himself yet?


----------



## drenee

A few days ago I saw him pulling at some of the meat by himself.  I guess mom and dad weren't fast enough.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I haven't seen him eat by himself, but he is being made to reach up and take it out of the adult's mouth instead of them bringing it to his mouth.  I've also seen him moving some of the grasses/small sticks around a bit.


----------



## angelad

loonlover said:


> I haven't seen him eat by himself, but he is being made to reach up and take it out of the adult's mouth instead of them bringing it to his mouth. I've also seen him moving some of the grasses/small sticks around a bit.


Ah, very cool.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

He's getting so big!  And he has an appetite to match!


----------



## drenee

Stormy is eating very well today.  
He takes the food out of the parent's mouth instead of waiting for them 
to bring it to him.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I would guess Stormy is about 1/3 the size of the adults now.  When he sits up, it seems he is resting mostly on his bottom as opposed to standing.  He has big feet!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Is it just me, or do those leaves look like they have a tinge of green?


----------



## drenee

It's not just you.  I can see it too.  Either that or I'm really susceptible to the power of suggestion.  
deb


----------



## loonlover

I've thought the same thing.  I was watching last night when one of the adults brought up what had to be a live branch with new leaves on it and I sure felt like it had some green color to it.  I sort of chalked it up to my imagining things.


----------



## kindle zen

i've seen an adult bringing green leafy branches to the nest last week.  i presume its just to maintain the nests integrity due to wear and tear particularly now that stormy is getting bigger, heavier, messier.


----------



## drenee

The tree the nest is in is blooming, but I've always assumed the camera was black and white.  
Hence, green would not show up.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

That's what I thought too, Deb.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

That is one big fish (I think) in the nest this morning!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Stormy is taking bigger bites now.  And I think he's getting the beginning of his feathers!


----------



## drenee

I have not checked on him today.  I HAVE to get some transcripts done.
deb


----------



## loonlover

He is eating right now and yes those are definitely bigger bites.  Every other time I'd been on today he was sleeping.


----------



## loonlover

The spider is back.


----------



## drenee

One morning a couple of weeks ago, it was about 5:45am, and I was leaving for work.  I backed out of my garage, got out to shut the garage door, and when I got back into my car there was a huge spider on my windshield.  Scared the bejebbers out of me.  I laughed and thought of our eagle spider.  

deb


----------



## drenee

Stormy is so steady on his feet now.  And the fuzziness is turning into feathers.  I hadn't been able to get a clear view for a couple of days.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

That's a half a fish there in the nest.  Do you suppose they eat bones and all?
Funny about your spider, Deb!  
I'll have to look for him tonight.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Did you realize Stormy turned 1 month old yesterday?  Amazing!  He should be flying in less than 2 more months!


----------



## drenee

Oh no, what are we going to watch after he flies off.  I'm feeling empty nest syndrome already.  (pun intended.)
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I saw him stand up the other day - yesterday.  He is about 2/3 the size of the parents, it seemed!  Amazing.
And yes, Deb, we will all have empty nest syndrome!


----------



## loonlover

Stormy is in the nest by himself right now and is alternately grabbing at a stick/limb or biting at a fish.


----------



## corkyb

What is that round rock like thing in front of him?  He looked like he was trying to cover it up, then he lay on it.  I haven't seen him in a few weeks.  He is HUGE.
Paula ny


----------



## loonlover

I agree - he is huge.  I thought the thing laying in front of him was a fish.  He was pulling at it earlier.  The adult that has been on the nest for about the last 12-15 minutes is being very vocal!


----------



## corkyb

Yeah, I never got to see him look like those little eaglet chick pictures I posted early on.  I wanted to see him like that, but every time I went on the last few weeks, he was apparently being sat on by one of his parents as I haven't seen him about up til today.
Paula ny


----------



## drenee

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hummingbird-nest-cam

Found a new cam today. Hummingbirds. 
deb


----------



## loonlover

I had to quit watching the eagle cam a few minutes ago.  I just knew Stormy was going to fall out of the nest backwards.  By the time I had nerve enough to go look again, he was in the center of the nest, much closer to the adult.  It sure made me nervous even if it didn't the eagle parent.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oh, Deb..... How could you?


----------



## drenee

^^^too funny.  I wondered who was going to fuss at me first.
deb


----------



## drenee

There's a whole bunch of us here at the lake where boyfriend lives that have been watching 
the baby eagle.  Some of them have been searching around the web and found a bunch of 
other web cams.  I can post more if you want.  They have been watching a snowy barn owl
in California; the hummingbirds; and a peregrine falcon nest on top of a building in Pittsburgh. 
I have limited myself to Stormy and the hummingbirds. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

From the hummingbird site yesterday, there was an osprey cam.  I looked at it for a few minutes - couldn't figure out if she was on eggs or a baby.  Stormy holds my interest most.  Although the hummingbird cam is in south orange county - heck- it could be down the street from me!

Deb, we could just take a peek at those other cams..... owls, falcons....


----------



## drenee

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/new/Little-House-Live
I found this one for a Koi pond. 
I can't seem to connect to the peregrine falcon site today. I don't think I'm going to the right site.

http://www.sportsmansparadiseonline.com/Live_Owl_Nest_Box_Cam.html
This is a link to a live Owl nest box. 
deb


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, I found a bluebird cam with five babies.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/new/blue-ridge
Plus there are links to tons of other sites along the right hand side of the page.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Whoever knew there were so many bird cams?  One of them had Macy's advertising on it!
I like the bluebird cam!

Stormy looks so big when he spreads his wings and stands up!  Windy today at the nest!


----------



## loonlover

I'm missing my Stormy fix!  Hope they are able to get the camera set up fixed.


----------



## drenee

It's working for me this morning.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I get a message:  Unable to play video.  I'll try again later.


----------



## drenee

Hmm, mine is working, but not that great.  I have to keep refreshing.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Working for me.  Is it raining there?


----------



## drenee

I'm not sure if it rained on that end of the state today or not.  
There was scattered rain throughout the state today.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

This morning, Stormy was being fed a rather large fish by one parent.  He takes big bites now!  then the other parent came to the nest and started feeding Stormy and him/herself too.  The first parent took off.  When Stormy was full, he went to the back of the nest and laid down, while the remains of the fish were gobbled up by the parent.  When that parent left, I couldn't see any traces of that fish!


----------



## loonlover

I am finally able to view the video again.  I was beginning to think I was not going to be able to follow Stormy any longer.  Yesterday I could hear sound, but still had no picture.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Loonlover, I wonder why you can't see the picture?  I hit that play/pause button a couple of times - have you tried that?  The screen is dark until you do that.  I hope that helps!


----------



## loonlover

I would hit the play/pause button then get a message unable to play video.  But it is playing now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan




----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Today I saw a little bird flitting around the lower part of the nest.  He stole a piece of Stormy's nest and took off!  
I'm headed back to the Midwest to visit my Dad and move DS from his dorm into a rented house - he will start summer school.  so I will be out of touch till June.  Keep good watch over Stormy - I'll miss him and these Kindleboards!


----------



## drenee

Carol, have a safe trip.  
deb


----------



## drenee

Stormy is getting so big.  I haven't been able to get on the site for a few days.  
This morning he was working on the nest.  He's also been standing on the edge 
of the nest.  I love his coloring.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

After being gone for two weeks, it's amazing to see how Stormy has grown!
How long till he flies?


----------



## drenee

It should be about three weeks if my calculations are right.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oh my goodness!  Stormy flies from one side of the nest to the other!  I thought he was going to fly away at first, but he landed on the far side of the nest!  
How long has he been feeding himself?  Has anyone seen how long the adults stay with him in the nest now?  You can see him cocking his head and watching them, I think, higher up in the tree.  He's such a handsome bird!  Our Stormy!


----------



## drenee

When the parents do come in, they don't stay for long.  He's been feeding himself for quite a while.  
He scares me too when I think he's taking off.  It's getting close to that time.
deb


One day he was modifying the nest the way he wanted it also.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Oh my gosh!  Where is Stormy?  Both parents are on the nest - but Stormy's not!  did anyone see him fly?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Now one parent has flown away, but the other continues to watch at the nest.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Now the one parent is eating the fish that I thought they had brought for Stormy this morning!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The parent flew away.  Now the nest is empty for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I went back and figured out it was 12 weeks to the day, yesterday, when Stormy was hatched.  And they said he would fledge in about 12 weeks.  So he has truly flown.  I guess I panicked when I saw both parents at the nest with a fish!  I think they must have been having a little celebration of a job so well done!


----------



## loonlover

I saw the empty nest early this morning.  I don't know if this means Stormy will never be back in it or not.  I did see him hovering over the nest and jumping around while flapping his wings last week, but I was surprised to see it empty today.


----------



## loonlover

So I guess we now have empty nest syndrome!


----------



## drenee

Stormy was there Sunday earlier in the morning when I looked.  
Then my mom said he was there later in the day when she looked.  
So we're thinking sometime late Sunday, early Monday is when he decided to 
grow up and fly off.  I've looked a couple of times, but he hasn't returned while I've been watching.
We need to find another animal to watch.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yes, I've been hoping the Nature Channel would post a video of his flight, but so far, nothing.... 
Ok, what can we watch next?  We'll have to start a new thread, once we all get hooked!
And we should be returning to this thread next Feb or March, right?


----------



## drenee

Sounds like a plan to me.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I agree.  Think I'll leave the eagle cam in my list of bookmarks.


----------



## loonlover

Stormy is back on the nest this morning.


----------



## drenee

I got to see him also.  My mom yelled for me to come look.  
I'm glad she thought to check the nest again.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I was hoping to see him fly away, but don't know how much longer I can just sit here and stare at the monitor.


----------



## drenee

You just want to put off mowing as long as possible.  LOL.
deb


----------



## loonlover

Well, there is that, except I don't want to start the mower until at least 9AM.  Have to let Intinst sleep a little longer, you know.


----------



## drenee

That's a good idea.  I'm glad he's sleeping.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

He came back for a nap! I'm so glad to see him again!


----------



## loonlover

He is on the nest right now.  Doing some squawking like he is wondering where supper is.


----------



## drenee

Just like our babies, come home for food. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

He was doing alot of flapping yesterday evening.  I thought he was going to fly away.  Then I figured he might just spend the night on the nest.  This morning, I don't see him.  Of course it's much later there in WV than here in Ca.


----------



## loonlover

He was doing more flapping early this morning (the time was between 6 and 7), then the next time I looked he was gone.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I think he's back!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The site says that he will stay at or near the nest for the next 6 weeks while they teach him to hunt.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The parent just brought Stormy a little tidbit.  And I mean little.  It was gobbled up in about 3 minutes.
Then he played with the big stick in the nest for a while.  Now he's right under the camera, peering out to what ever's below.
Guess he might stay at the nest again tonight!


----------



## loonlover

Stormy and an adult are at the nest now.  Stormy is eating and squawking up a storm between bites - must be complaining about how hungry he was.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Stormy was at the nest all day today, I think.  I saw one adult bring him a pretty good sized fish to eat.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I really lucked out today.  Checked a few times on the nest throughout the day - Stormy was gone.  Then about 4 my time, 7 Stormy's, I heard a lot of squawking.  One adult flew to the nest with a fish.  Then the other adult joined him.  the first flew off and the second took a few bites of fish.  that's when Stormy arrived.  The adult flew off and Stormy proceeded to eat the fish.  He was more than half done when an adult flew to the nest.  Stormy put up a fuss, spreading his wings over the fish and putting his head down over it to protect it and squawking.  He ate most of the fish, but you could tell the adult wanted some.  so then the other adult brought another fish to the nest and flew off.  Stormy and the parent bickered a little over that fish, but he was finally appeased when the adult started feeding him bits of the fish, like he was a baby again!  the two of them finished that fish, with Stormy acting quite the baby and trilling for every bite.  The adult then flew off and now Stormy is alone in the nest, with a very full tummy.  Forecast is for rain tomorrow - I wonder if he'll stay around or fly off again.
It was cool to see Stormy land at the nest!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The other day I saw Stormy eat a whole fish starting from its tail.  He ate everything!  I wonder if those bulbous-like things in his nest are rocks or..... skulls...... yuck!


----------



## loonlover

Stormy was really squawking when I went to the site.  An adult brought him a fish and he continued to squawk for a few more seconds.  Once the adult left the nest he started eating and it took him about 20 minutes to devour the fish.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Yes and the sound effects are something else!  Ripping and breaking, etc.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Today, when I looked, Stormy had the biggest fish I have yet seen at the nest.  It was about 75% the length of Stormy himself!  He ate on it for awhile, then he appeared to be full and stepped away from it.  Or maybe he just got tired of feeding himself.  Then an adult came to the nest and the two of them finished off the fish.  I don't think Stormy could have eaten that whole fish by himself!  It was interesting to see the adult still feeding him, and the trilling noises Stormy made when he wanted more bites!


----------



## loonlover

At the moment, Stormy is really squawking.  It sounds like he is either scolding the adults because they have not brought him his supper, or he is pleading for some food.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I haven't seen Stormy in the last few days.  I'm happy to know he is still around!  I'll keep checking!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Has anyone seen Stormy lately?  I haven't been checking regularly.


----------



## drenee

I have not seen him either, Carol.  My mom checks every morning, and she hasn't seen him either.
deb


----------



## loonlover

I think Tuesday was the last time I saw him.  He wasn't on the nest for very long.


----------



## drenee

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx
The new nest is being prepared and the parents are there now. 
We will be starting a new thread when it closer to egg time.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I saw one adult eating on the nest this morning.  A fish, I believe.  Last season, they said they fed quite often on turtles and you could see the turtle shells littering the nest.


----------



## loonlover

All I've seen so far is an empty nest when I've thought to go look.  I do like the new angle of the camera.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Do you think it is the same nest?  I was under the impression it was a completely different nest.  Not sure why though......


----------



## drenee

It seems to me to be a different location. The ground is different. 
deb


----------



## drenee

There's a parent on the nest.
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## loonlover

Both adults are on the nest this morning.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

The Outdoor Channel posted its first comment.  They think the eggs will be laid in about two weeks.  And the camera will have the night vision too.


----------



## drenee

Thanks for the update, Carol. I am getting excited. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Let's start the new thread next week.  Do you think we should move it to "Not Quite Kindle"? Oh I hope we get two babies this year!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## drenee

I think next week is a great time.  And NQK is the right place for, IMO.  Two babies?  I had not even thought of that possibility.  That would be awesome.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Well, I just can't believe it!  Both adults are on the nest right now, and when I first began watching, there was some "mating activity"  as the Outdoor Channel calls it!  Amazing!
Then the male flew off and the female was burrowing down with her breast to make an indent.  The male returned with a big stick for her to place on the outside of the nest!


----------



## drenee

Both parents are working on the nest.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

That nest if full of snow!


----------



## loonlover

Isn't it?  I did see one adult sitting on the snow this afternoon.


----------



## drenee

We had a humungous snow storm go through yesterday.  
deb


----------



## Tip10

Okay -- gonna try and post a picture here -- one I took from up on a bluff above Alton, Illinois Sunday afternoon (2/13/2011) hope it works....


----------



## Tip10

And one more -- tree is in a public parking lot in downtown Grafton, Illinois


----------



## TeresaDAmario

Tip 10, that was an AWESOME shot of the flying eagle.  I swear, he's looking right at the camera as if to say, "Snap it, now!"  LOL  Great shot!  One of my all time eagle favorites!


----------

